# hoyt



## BabyBoy (Jan 11, 2007)

I started with a viper tec about three years ago. I loved that little bow was a great shooter for me. I then went up to a trykon which I loved and right now with everyone including me buying the vectrix you can get them at a good price. I just ordered my vectrix about two weeks ago and wasnt even planning on buying a new bow..... then i shot it at my pro shop. Had to buy one.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

that is the one i wont to get do u have pix


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

check out the Reflex lines, click the link in my sig


----------



## hoytexpress2004 (Dec 23, 2006)

check out the sig it is one sweet shooting bow i wouldnt change anything about it except for some reason everytime i pull it back the pin moves all over the target. :teeth:


----------



## 10sMyFriend (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot a 2006 UltraElite, I started with an 98' MT-Sport, then moved to a 01' American flag Ultratec, then moved up to an 02' Flame Ultratec, the ultratec and ultraelite are in my opinion the bestholding and shooting bows made. And the 38 Ultra shouldn't be that different so I'd suggest it.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

I like my '06 Vtec, not that i wouldn't like to try a longer riser bow, but its insanely good for its price.


----------



## Hoyt Hunter (Jan 24, 2006)

I started with a Hoyt Ultramag it really depends on your draw wieght and lenght and how mature you are. Hoyt makes a bow for everybody you just have to know the things mentioned


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

i started with an ultratec and shot some really good scores with it  all depends on your draw weight and size you are. am currently shooting th 07 ultra elite and it shoots like a dream would recomend to anyone wanting a new bow :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

One guess at what I shoot.:wink:


----------



## Hoyt kid (Dec 5, 2003)

I used to shoot a razor tec but I wanted a target setup so I got an xtec. I love it. It is so smooth and very forgiving. The only problem now is that I'm close to outgrowing it  

Joey


----------



## HOYT68 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have owned 4 hoyts in the last 2 years they all shot great. one was a 04 protec I shot only a few times a guy offered me a price i could not refuse.2nd is a 04 ulratec with spirals this is my hunting bow awesome.3rd was a 05 vtec this was my 3d bow it was extremely accurate. 4th is a 07 vectrix xl this is the sweetest bow i have ever shot,if you get a chance try one you wont be disappointed!!!!!!!!:wink: :wink:


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

Heres the Reflex Ridgeline:







Riser shox
string shox
awesome limb pocket design
etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

*bows*

I shoot a 2004 Xtec i love it.bought it after I out grew my youth bow. Its a great bow and Its not that expensive eather for a bow


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

2 Vulcans and 1 Proelite


----------



## goosehunter2118 (Jan 24, 2007)

Shot my first robinhood at 20 yards with one (05 x-tec) just a few days back. Only had the bow less than a month too. Has a WB on it and no scope. I can put'em touching at 20 sometimes, but the other times it is a mental game for me. grrrrrr, but yeah, any upper-end bow will shoot will shoot be it hoyt, mattews, bowtech, whatever. Buy the right draw length and shoot as much as you can. JMO.


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

I got a Protec! shoots amazing! i used to have an ultratec but when i switched to the protec I realized that the protec is just a smoother kinda feeling bow, it sits in ur hand better after the shot, whereas the ultra tec kinda jumped a lil


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

reflex...


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

... Is hoyt, so its all good 

But sam has a point, once you get to hoyt, matthews, and bowtech, its all the shooter and personal preference.


----------



## Justin_Moua (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah i totally agree thats its all up to the shooter wether the shooter likes it or not. i have always shot a hoyt but with hoyt not making anymore bows that they used to besides the proelite and ultraelite i most likely wont be shooting a hoyt anymore besides for hunting. im goin to be gettin a matthews conquest 4. but just get a bow that you will like not who everyone has


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

ive shot a hoyt i dont shoot it now but i but depending on your size any hoyt is a good bow the ultra elite is the best target bow they make but for hunting i recomend a power tec its one of hoyts cheaper bows but its a good bow but if you are looking for speed with or without a long draw length i shoot a darton tempest 27'' draw length 60 pounds 300 grain arrow getting 283fps but what im trying to say is its what you like my dad and brother shoot hoyt i wouldnt be ashamed one bit to shoot hoyt or mattews


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

I Shoot an '05 Xtec.... ive never had a better bow! Very smooth and quiet.... kinda pricey depending on ur range.. but definitely worth the money!:wink:


----------



## 5xtargetshooter (Jan 10, 2007)

i have a rintec for hunting and 3Ds and i have a protec 4 target


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

for spots - hoyt pro elite
for 3d - hoyt pro elite / ultra elite w/ spirals
for hunting - trykon xl

but it will depend on you which you handle best. if you can, try most of them and select the best for you.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ive never shot won but seen it the vertec or trycon.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I shoot a 2004 Xtec i love it.bought it after I out grew my youth bow. Its a great bow and Its not that expensive eather for a bow


I went to a shop the other day and they are running $700 bare bow... but i guess that was the '05 models... shot both 04 and have the 05 model! Beautiful bow and wont be switchin for some time!!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> I went to a shop the other day and they are running $700 bare bow... but i guess that was the '05 models... shot both 04 and have the 05 model! Beautiful bow and wont be switchin for some time!!


yea you wont switch till you shoot a mathews......haha:zip: :tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> yea you wont switch till you shoot a mathews......haha:zip: :tongue:


Im gunna have to hurt u!    

Haha i know ur messin man!:wink: :tongue:


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Im gunna have to hurt u!
> 
> Haha i know ur messin man!:wink: :tongue:


LOL for some reason I JUST HAVE to post a smartash comment when I get a chance to.................SORRY!!! But its all in good fun fun fun


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> LOL for some reason I JUST HAVE to post a smartash comment when I get a chance to.................SORRY!!! But its all in good fun fun fun


Yea no doubt.. but im likin my coaches XT he wants to sell me!! IDK IM SOOOO CORNFUSED!


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea no doubt.. but im likin my coaches XT he wants to sell me!! IDK IM SOOOO CORNFUSED!


Just go draw it back and see if it has long enough for you//..:slice:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Just go draw it back and see if it has long enough for you//..:slice:


Well see.. depends on if he wants his Xtec back or not!  o well.. i guess we will find out!


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Mar 30, 2007)

The hoyt selena is great if you have a smaller draw length


----------

